

Show HN: My 4-hour project, why it failed - rgbrgb
http://campsh.com/peter#23

======
rgbrgb
OH NO, FAIL WHALE!

TL;DR until I get it back up... I made <http://www.weedtee.com> one afternoon
for a friend when he got obsessed with this story -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2173155>

We put it up yesterday, it did not go viral.

------
prez
Not exactly the type of project I expected to see on HN.

But actually ... I like it, I might even buy one as a gift for a stoner
friend.

The design (of weedtee.com) is a bit heavy. I'm using a crappy comp connected
to RDP and it took it about 5-10 seconds just to render the page. Maybe (a
slight) redesign will help you turn visitors into customers?

~~~
rgbrgb
Cool, thanks for the tip. Is it the javascript that's taking a while or just
downloading the page? The background image is on the LARGE side.

~~~
prez
A little of both. It takes a while for the background image to load, maybe you
can compress it without noticeable quality loss? Then again, it should be fine
with a normal connection on a normal computer.

------
waffler
Thanks for sharing, this is why I love HackerNews - even fails are wins.

------
eberyvody
too bad. I'd say save it for the next time prop 19 rolls around.

------
Tichy
Failed because of a crappy server? I can't see anything.

~~~
rgbrgb
Yes, I'm running apache on a cheap ubuntu VPS from Enotch. Anyone want to help
me with this?

~~~
TamDenholm
The quickest way to handle lots of load on an article is to make a static html
page of your article and serve that instead of your wordpress/whatever
resource intensive website.

------
Tichy
Nutrition facts for humans might be fun, too. Useful for vampires at least.

